# 1985 jimi hendrix schecter model...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...has anybody seen/played/owned one of these schecter hendrix model guitars...???...i wouldn't mind getting my hands on one...but every time i ask about them in guitar stores i get one of those scrunched up wtf faces from the clerk...they say the model never existed...and they look at me like i'm some kinda nutcase...info is scarce on these guitars...but as you can see...pics do exist...i'm pretty sure i'd seen one in an "i mother earth" vid too...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Most stores that carry Schecter today only know the off-shore modern Schecter line up. Which, of course, doesn't include that jem right there.

Your best bet is to scour the web. Keep an on TGP, eBay...and wait. Great guitars and worth some patience.

I'd have to put it out there though that anything coming out of Schecter in '85 was hardly a well thought out product line. They were more into after market parts for Fenders and 1-offs at that point in time. I hardly see two pre-off-shore Schecters that are setup the same. Everything was an option with the US-made guitars.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Moved to the electric guitar forum from the off topic forum.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Is this your signature model, or the other Jimi Hendrix's sig model ?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Anything from that era is sub par at best. The company back then was owned by Texans, and I know someone who had their design ripped of by them. (They were confronted at NAMM at backed off and agreed to not rip them off anymore.) Most of the guitars from that era are a hard sell at $250US, because they were basically thrown together with whatever parts they could get cheap.........


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Accept2 said:


> Anything from that era is sub par at best. The company back then was owned by Texans, and I know someone who had their design ripped of by them. (They were confronted at NAMM at backed off and agreed to not rip them off anymore.) Most of the guitars from that era are a hard sell at $250US, because they were basically thrown together with whatever parts they could get cheap.........


'85? Are you sure? None of this is very well documented, but I thought the slide downwards was later than that -- late 80's. With a revival around '93 and the start of off-shore productions. And the final, total move to the East happening around '98. When did Knopfler split for Suhr? It was after '85 I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Sig's Studio (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been searching around for a while now since I read some reviews on the Hendrix Schecter on Harmony Central, with no result.
What other guitars would the Hendrix model be comparable to?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

here's a page showing a limited history..if you click on the picks you can clearly see jimi's signature...

1985 schecter Jimi Hendrix guitar - Guitar museum


----------



## Sig's Studio (Feb 16, 2010)

The HC reviews said like a Fender strat but better or like a super strat. So would the tone/playability be similar to a G&L or a Levinson Blade?
Has anyone here tried one? lofu


----------



## Sig's Studio (Feb 16, 2010)

Any opinions on the new California Vintage line from Schecter?
Schecter Guitar Research 2010


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

By tomorrow I'll be down to one Strat. It's a 1990 Schecter Tradition that I bought new. Seafoam Green with Birds Eye maple neck. I've yet to play any strat that comes close. They have made some killer guitars over the years. Some not so killer too.


----------



## Sig's Studio (Feb 16, 2010)

davetcan said:


> By tomorrow I'll be down to one Strat. It's a 1990 Schecter Tradition that I bought new. Seafoam Green with Birds Eye maple neck. I've yet to play any strat that comes close. They have made some killer guitars over the years. Some not so killer too.


Sounds like an awesome guitar sdsre

I wonder if these new "California Vintage" strats will be killer ones or not so killer.


----------



## Mike Barkos (Sep 15, 2011)

This sub par comment is way out of line. In the Mid 80's Schecter build high quality guitar from exotic woods and desinged their own pickups and hardware and made a number of improvements on the guitars that fender sold at the time. I believe the original Schecter was a Tom Anderson creation possibly out of his dislike of what fender was doing to the basic instrument. I have owned a Jimi Hendrix Signature since 1985 and it is the best guitar I've ever owned. I could never sell it and I'd love to have as many of them as I could afford. P.S. any parts resembling fender were licienced. They had endorsement by Malsteen, Knopler, Townsend to name a few I don't know what permission if any they got from the Hendrix camp but the signature carved into each pick guard looked kinda fake in comparision with known signatures. Other than that, you may want to check your facts Jack!!!!


----------



## Mike Barkos (Sep 15, 2011)

There is a guy playing one on a You Tube video 2 Mikes and a Wally Sunshine of your love - YouTube


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Mike Barkos said:


> There is a guy playing one on a You Tube video 2 Mikes and a Wally Sunshine of your love - YouTube


That Schecter sounds great.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> Anything from that era is sub par at best. The company back then was owned by Texans, and I know someone who had their design ripped of by them. (They were confronted at NAMM at backed off and agreed to not rip them off anymore.) Most of the guitars from that era are a hard sell at $250US, because they were basically thrown together with whatever parts they could get cheap.........


That's the opposite of what I've known to be true about 80s Schecters.

1st of all there's this 

"Tom Anderson worked for Dave Schecter helping establish the Schecter guitar brand from 1977 until Schecter was sold in 1984 at which time Tom started Tom Anderson Guitarworks to make guitar pickups and guitar necks.[SUP][6][/SUP] Soon after he was contacted to produce pickups for the new owners of Schecter because they were not getting the sound they were looking for in their Japanese produced pickups. This standing order, coupled with their growing reputation for making replacement necks and bodies helped forge the brand and allow Tom Anderson Guitarworks to focus production solely on their own line of guitars by 1990.[SUP][7]"[/SUP]


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

When Tom Anderson's association with this company ended, The post Anderson era is a company in Texas running the company as a lets sub out production to where it was cheap. I used to own the prototype of the guitar they violated patents on in 1985. It was crap, built like shit, and no where as good as the originals. They were also known to build Strat copies and actually put Fender decals on them. I have seen the production models and they werent much better. The popular line at the time in this period was the Strategy line and the Genesis line. For a cheap guitar I am sure they arent that bad, but it was the begining of the end of Schecter being a US custom maker, and more of an importer that builds nothing on its own. The biggest question I have is, when did Jimi play a Schecter? Sounds like marketing to me. I think alot of Jimi fans see this this as the family grabbing cash off Jimi's name.............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds almost like the same story of Valley Arts


----------



## montanacurt (Jan 26, 2012)

I own a Schecter Strat from 1985. The documentation says the model is an IBM. I looks basically identical to the hendrix model shown, but the headstock and pickups the other way. 

I have played a lot of guitars and there isn't one I would give mine up for. I currently wish I owned a PRS (McCarty) or similar... but I won't sell my Schecter to get it. You can't quite get the authentic strat tone with it (Stevie Ray, Jimi) but it has a tone all its own an plays like a dream. I fell in love with it the first time I picked it up in the store, but couldn't afford it at $1200.00 in 1985 (I was a Junior in high school). Then the music store remodeled and the entire rack of guitars on one wall came down. The paint on the Schecter was severely damaged. I got it for $550.00. 

Mine is bright red with Black pickups and a white pick guard. The tremelo is the only thing I wish were better I love the action, but it doesn't come back into tune as well as others I have played.


----------

